# الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة



## Andrew___

Hello,

Does anyone know who الاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة are in the following context:

بالنسبة للمحكمة *والاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة* فيكون موعد الإعلان أو بدء التنفيذ فيما يتعلق بنشاطها في مواعيد عملها

The context is a law which describes how to validly serve a summons on someone.


----------



## Arabian Prince

Authoritative personalities? Respected personalities?

If you just deleted الإعتبارية it would be الشخصيات العامة which is like "public personalities" .. with الإعتبارية I guess they mean "Authoritative personalities" or "Respected personalities"


----------



## cherine

Sorry, Prince, but this is incorrect.
الشخصية الاعتبارية is a legal term, so we can't take liberties in translating it.

Unfortunately, I don't have an English legal dictionary, but a French one, and it gives as a meaning of الشخصية الاعتبارية : personnalité juridique. Here's a thread from the Fr-En forum where English translations are given.


----------



## Andrew___

Thanks guys for this.

Perhaps we could say "bodies corporate", which refers to any corporate entity having a legal "personality" as we say in legal language.  

But that seems very strange to me because أشخاص means "persons", so this is very weird.


----------



## cherine

Remember that Arabic legal terminolgy is closer to French rather than to English. So, where English uses "body corporate", French and Arabic speak of "persons" أشخاص .
There's a person/human being (personne physique) شخصية طبيعية and a corporation (personne morale) شخصية اعتبارية .

I think that شخصية اعتبارية عامة is public corporate or public institution/entity/organisation. You surely know the English terms better than I do.


----------



## Arabian Prince

Thanks for the correction Cherine .. I have never came across this term .. as you said it might be one of those legal terms ..

so based on the french translation can we say it means "Juridical personalities"?


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure if "Juridical personalities" exist as a legal term. What I know -from the few legal translations/readings I did in the past years- is that the law makes a difference between people الأشخاص الطبيعيين and corporations/institutions/organizations... الأشخاص الاعتباريين .
For example:
Andrew as a person is considered a شخصية طبيعية
If you're going to address him بصفته رئيسًا لشركةٍ ما , or more precisely: if you're addressing the compan he's presiding, then you're addressing الشخصية الطبيعية and that's because a company is not really a person, but it does have its rights and duties, and can be sued in the court of law as "regular" persons.


----------



## Andrew___

That's absolutely correct, Cherine.

The most natural rendering is "corporate entities".  We can even say "corporate persons" (which is the opposite of a "natural person").  _Corporate persons_ is a legal term that non-lawyers would probably find quite strange.


----------



## jonquiliser

cherine said:


> I'm not sure if "Juridical personalities" exist as a legal term. What I know -from the few legal translations/readings I did in the past years- is that the law makes a difference between people الأشخاص الطبيعيين and corporations/institutions/organizations... الأشخاص الاعتباريين .



There is the term "legal person" - might that be it? A company for example can be a legal person, that is, it is a individual juridical person.


----------



## djamal 2008

jonquiliser said:


> There is the term "legal person" - might that be it? A company for example can be a legal person, that is, it is a individual juridical person.



A  legal body, may be.
Or a legal corps. To be pronounced cors ommiting the letter p.



I have heard the term شخوس in legal vocabulary, I wonder what it means exactly.


----------



## Mahaodeh

djamal 2008 said:


> I have heard the term شخوس in legal vocabulary, I wonder what it means exactly.


 
Are you sure it's not شخوص, another plural for شخص?


----------



## WadiH

Andrew___ said:


> Thanks guys for this.
> 
> Perhaps we could say "bodies corporate", which refers to any corporate entity having a legal "personality" as we say in legal language.
> 
> But that seems very strange to me because أشخاص means "persons", so this is very weird.



As Jon said, شخص اعتباري is what in North America would be called a "legal person," which may or may not be a corporation, as opposed to a "natural person."


----------



## ayed

Andrew, it is called in the Australian system "*unincorporated entity"*


----------



## Andrew___

ayed said:


> Andrew, it is called in the Australian system "*unincorporated entity"*



Hi Ayed,

I think it is the *opposite* to an unincorporated entity. 

An unincorporated entity is a group which has no legal status.  For example, if I organise a book club group and call it "Ayed's Books Extroadinaire!", it is just a group of individuals meeting together for a common purpose.  This would be an unincorporated entity.

But if this group wants to sell books and form a company which is validly established by law, then it would be an incorporated entity.


----------



## jonquiliser

Just as a side note, incorporated entities and legal persons are not the same thing. An incorporated/corporate entity is a legal person, but not all legal persons are corporate entities. Does the Arabic term refer exclusively to corporate entities?


----------



## xebonyx

I don't think so. Just like the English term "legal person" doesn't refer exclusively to corporate entities, the phrase شخص اعتباري is just a technical terms that says under certain circumstances that group can act as a person. You would just specify the type of group within the document.


----------



## cherine

The Arabic term أشخاص اعتبارية refers to entities in general, be it a corporation, and organisation, an institution....


----------



## xebonyx

Right, which is what I was saying.


----------



## cherine

Yep, and I was only confirming


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> Hi Ayed,
> 
> I think it is the *opposite* to an unincorporated entity.
> 
> An unincorporated entity is a group which has no legal status. For example, if I organise a book club group and call it "Ayed's Books Extroadinaire!", it is just a group of individuals meeting together for a common purpose. This would be an unincorporated entity.
> 
> But if this group wants to sell books and form a company which is validly established by law, then it would be an incorporated entity.


 Sorry,Andrew.It is my fault.I just wrote them beside each other(unincorporate entity)and(incorproate entity).Each time I google either of them to see the defintion.

*الشخصية الإعتبارية* means that you consider"*تعتبر*" a company or a corporate or an enstablishment as a real person.
Yes, incorporate entity.
You deal with that company, for instance, as a person before a court or a police station.That company along with its employees , material, cars ...ect won't go up to a court.Just a represntative of this company who would come and meet you wherever that case is.
A company is personified as only one.


----------

